# Red Willow Tourney?



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Does anyone know when the red willow ice fishing tourney is?


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

how are the perch in red willow this year?


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Im not sure about the fishing about every year the first time I go fishing there is during the tourney then more often after that. I really want to know when the tourney is cauz i dont want to miss it. If anyone has any info feel free to share

thank you


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Anytime I hear about Red Willow I think of the crazy softball tournaments we used to play there (when I was living in ND). The best were the base running contests..........there were always some "special" sightings!!

Anyways, good luck with the fishing!! :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

All I know is if you have to play the late game on the main field on saturday night, be prepared to be heckled and called foul names. by 7:00 just about everyone is hamboned, which makes for an entertaining time :beer:


----------

